# Spam!



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2002)

This morning, 60% of my e-mail was Nigerian bank scam spam, of at least three variants. It drives me crazy! At the least I could get some variety in my spam--a University diploma scam, herbal Viagra, something.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 11, 2002)

In my personal email, I usually delete about 70% of my daily emails without even opening then.  You can tell by the subject line what they are.  Every now and again when it gets really out of hand I'll spend 15 minutes going through each one before deleting and request to be unsubscribed.  Sad thing is, those may stop but there are plenty that take its place.  

Guess that's what I get for surfing too much.  I must be on every mailing list out there, or so it seems.

Dot
:waah:


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *This morning, 60% of my e-mail was Nigerian bank scam spam, of at least three variants. It drives me crazy! At the least I could get some variety in my spam--a University diploma scam, herbal Viagra, something. *



E-mail filters are your friends!

Cthulhu


----------



## Elfan (Nov 11, 2002)

Talk to your e-mail provider, mine inserts a big *******SPAM******* in the subject line of things they think are spam.  I never got any false positives so I just created a rule in outlook to perma-delete anything they marked as Spam.  Works great now.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 11, 2002)

Just how good are these email filters?

I never used to get spam now thats about all i get and Yahoo has this stupid way of locking an acount if you get around 90  percant full . That means you cant even deleat all the junk until you but a larger account. Nice scam if you ask me.
shadow


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 11, 2002)

(Shameless Plug) 

All of your hosted accounts are able to use SpamAssassin.  It'll tag emails with SPAM in the headers, and combine that with a good filter on your email program, toss all spams right in the trash.  Since I enabled it, I've only had 1 false positive out of litterally thousands of spam emails (I get about 100 a day....)

Check with your host to see if they offer it or something similar.  (Or switch over to us.)


----------



## Seig (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *  I must be on every mailing list out there, or so it seems.
> 
> ...


You weren't........


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2003)

My current e-mail address will be dying in about two months--I'll have to try to better protect the next one. I posted this one on web pages and used it to post to USENET.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 2, 2003)

I signed up for Real Player's free player, and the very next day,
and ever since have been getting hit with spam.  I suspect they
sell their email lists.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2003)

I'd believe it.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2003)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20030918/wr_nm/tech_internet_spam_dc_2

"UK Cracks Down on Spammers with New Privacy Law"



> Britain on Thursday became the second country in Europe to criminalize spam, that unwanted barrage of e-mail and mobile phone text messages that promise get-rich-quick schemes, cheap home loans and a better sex life.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 24, 2003)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&ncid=&e=18&u=/ap/20030924/ap_on_hi_te/spam_attack_5



> California will prohibit Internet advertisers from sending unsolicited e-mails under the toughest law of its kind in the nation, providing for fines up to $1 million.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 24, 2003)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20031024/wr_nm/tech_spam_lawsuit_dc_5



> California won its first anti-spam judgment on Friday when a court fined a marketing firm $2 million for sending out millions of unsolicited e-mails telling people how to spam, the state's attorney general said.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20031024/wr_nm/tech_spam_lawsuit_dc_5 *




YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2fisted (Dec 5, 2003)

I basically get an internet email account (hotmail or yahoo or something) and give that to the stuff you do on line (amazon, etc) , and use my real email address with my friends.  I only give it out to actual people.


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 8, 2003)

I read a magazine article today that said the computer term SPAM was derrived from a 1970's Monty Python resaurant episode where a majority of the menu items were variations of SPAM.

I also remember a Yahoo article talking about the first smiley


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *I read a magazine article today that said the computer term SPAM was derrived from a 1970's Monty Python resaurant episode where a majority of the menu items were variations of SPAM.*



Yup, first used in a multi-player game, then for newsgroup postings, then e-mail.

The USENET people argued against its use to describe e-mail, which they felt was different on technical grounds. Of course, they lost. It led to a partial split of the anti-net-abuse community.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2003)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20031211/wr_nm/tech_spam_virginia_dc_5



> *Virginia Arrests Man for Spam E-Mail Under New Law*
> 
> Virginia authorities said on Thursday they had arrested and charged a North Carolina man for sending "spam" e-mail in the first use of a new state law that could bring penalties of up to 20 years in prison.



artyon:


----------

